# Manic eating days.....



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 28, 2007)

Did anyone ever have a manic eating day??? I ate an entire back of Snickers bite size candy today.... at work! :doh: 

It was an overly emotional, stressful day.... if I had another bag, I'd still be eating....

Come on, share your manic eating stories..... :eat1:


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 28, 2007)

oh yeah, about 5 days a month i want to eat EVERYTHING in site! My latest binge has been broccoli for some reason.. i ate 2lbs of steamed broccoli the other day because i couldnt get enough lol

Previous ones would be 2 boxes of mac n cheese with two handfuls of medium shredded cheddar on it.. (that was my most regular kind of binge)

Two weeks ago my husband and i snarfed down a large stuffed crust pizza in about 5 minutes. if we got two pizzas they would have been gone in 10!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh yeah...I get the mac and cheese attacks too.... a whole box at a time...gotta love that.....




HottiMegan said:


> oh yeah, about 5 days a month i want to eat EVERYTHING in site! My latest binge has been broccoli for some reason.. i ate 2lbs of steamed broccoli the other day because i couldnt get enough lol
> 
> Previous ones would be 2 boxes of mac n cheese with two handfuls of medium shredded cheddar on it.. (that was my most regular kind of binge)
> 
> Two weeks ago my husband and i snarfed down a large stuffed crust pizza in about 5 minutes. if we got two pizzas they would have been gone in 10!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm a sucker for those all-you-can-eat pancake days at IHOP.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 1, 2007)

Not to forget Tuesday Taco night (3/99c) at DelTaco.


----------



## imfree (Mar 1, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Did anyone ever have a manic eating day??? I ate an entire back of Snickers bite size candy today.... at work! :doh:
> 
> It was an overly emotional, stressful day.... if I had another bag, I'd still be eating....
> 
> Come on, share your manic eating stories..... :eat1:


 I had to give up Chinese because the MSG was hurting me. They're
building a new CiCi's (pizza) 3 miles from our house. I do a frightening amount of damage when I eat at CiCi's!
The Voratious,
Edgar


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 1, 2007)

I could alternately eat pasta and mexican every day. I'm Italian, so I was raised on pasta. And mexican.... whew... I just love it. Prior to Chi Chi's closing, I was there at least twice a week. I LOVED their food......


----------



## Lear (Mar 1, 2007)

I was absolutely Ravenous yesterday, Aside form the Medium pizza for dinner, I had a box of king size 3 Musketeers bars and 6 iced honey buns, all between noon and 7


----------



## Tooz (Mar 1, 2007)

It has nothing to do with emotions, but I find there are some days where I just can NOT get enough food. I eat one thing, finish it and move directly to the next item. All. Day. It's very strange.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Mar 1, 2007)

Ms Tooz :bow: I would love to put my ear up to your abdomen at the end of one of THOSE days and hear the 'quiet storm' of digestion:eat2: within...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah, I've done that one too. You're right...it is VERY strange. But enjoyable! :eat2: 





tooz said:


> It has nothing to do with emotions, but I find there are some days where I just can NOT get enough food. I eat one thing, finish it and move directly to the next item. All. Day. It's very strange.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 1, 2007)

I rarely do any huge eating in public.I notice that I can feel like a bottomless pit right before my period.It is not the stomach growling kind of hunger.I really do feel like I want..need..to hunt down food!!

When I am feeling anxious, I will attack a bag of sweets of some sort, but that is not really hunger.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 1, 2007)

Tooz and Vi, I feel your pain (as a former President once said). Every fall when the weather starts to get cool (in Oklahoma, that means below 100), I get ravenous: wake up hungry, go to bed hungry, and in between...I'm hungry! And in the spring my appetite drops off again. Possibly I was a woodchuck in a previous incarnation.


----------



## la serenissima (Mar 1, 2007)

Violet - 

I just want to publicly thank you for this thread -- I think there is a real honesty to it. I go batty the week before my period; you mean you aren't supposed to eat the outside of the refrigerator too?! 
Often, when schadenfreude sets in, I confess that I'm dismayed by the "what are you eating now" thread for I've found myself eating far, far more.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 1, 2007)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Tooz and Vi, I feel your pain (as a former President once said). Every fall when the weather starts to get cool (in Oklahoma, that means below 100), I get ravenous: wake up hungry, go to bed hungry, and in between...I'm hungry! And in the spring my appetite drops off again. Possibly I was a woodchuck in a previous incarnation.



That's me today. Whenever I have a cold, I just eat and eat. I've had like...two bags of chocolate covered cornflakes, a can of progresso italian wedding soup, two large pieces of bread, one of those crappy hostess pies, a reese's PB egg, two bowls of cereal, some 100 calorie snack packs (haha), and now I'm drinking some hot cocoa with irish cream in. I'm pretty sure I've forgotten some stuff, too.

Man. :huh:


----------



## Oona (Mar 1, 2007)

Today was a manic eating day....

Two bagels with butter for breakfast, two dark chocolate bars before 10am a WHOLE container of meringue cookies, a large top sirlon sandwich for lunch, more dark chocolate.. etc... it goes on..

And this happens frequently. I just don't seem to be full, and I was feeling hungry constantly.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 1, 2007)

I confess that today is/was one of those days...it has been an particularly stressful day and just feeling really down about myself and quite frankly sometimes food helps me cope.

I am eating a pizza and before that I had half of a quart of Thin Mint ice cream...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 1, 2007)

I am totally a manic eater on the rare occassion. When I worked thirds, I could eat:

A cheeseburger

A slice of cheesecake

A frappacino

COUNTLESS sodas

Two Nachos Belle Grande

A few tacos

A pint of ice cream

Puffy Cheetos (the bag)

Once in awhile it's totally bitching to relax and be able to eat like this.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 1, 2007)

imfree said:


> I had to give up Chinese because the MSG was hurting me. They're
> building a new CiCi's (pizza) 3 miles from our house. I do a frightening amount of damage when I eat at CiCi's!
> The Voratious,
> Edgar



Man! i'm upset with Cici's!! They keep advertising them out here in California on the radio and tv and the closest one is in Arizona! that is so mean!!  I love visiting my family in Kansas City to go to the various pizza buffet places.. It's such a great idea!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks!  




la serenissima said:


> Violet -
> 
> I just want to publicly thank you for this thread -- I think there is a real honesty to it. I go batty the week before my period; you mean you aren't supposed to eat the outside of the refrigerator too?!
> Often, when schadenfreude sets in, I confess that I'm dismayed by the "what are you eating now" thread for I've found myself eating far, far more.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 1, 2007)

I am without a doubt an emotional eater.... ALL THE TIME!! Today was manic eating day #2...... 




ashmamma84 said:


> I confess that today is/was one of those days...it has been an particularly stressful day and just feeling really down about myself and quite frankly sometimes food helps me cope.
> 
> I am eating a pizza and before that I had half of a quart of Thin Mint ice cream...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 1, 2007)

I agree!!! I fondly refer to it as 'grazing' my way thru the day....




TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I am totally a manic eater on the rare occassion. When I worked thirds, I could eat:
> 
> A cheeseburger
> 
> ...


----------



## mossystate (Mar 1, 2007)

I have also noticed how I will 'graze' almost without stopping when I don't have what I really want.I will go to the kitchen a number of times, trying to find something salty, then sweet, then salty, and I KNOW nothing is quite right.


----------



## kerrypop (Mar 1, 2007)

I am a vacuum some days. Seriously... It's really weird, because I don't eat that much regularly... (today I didn't notice I hadn't eaten anything until 3pm) and then I'll just explodeat. Weird weird weird.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 1, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I have also noticed how I will 'graze' almost without stopping when I don't have what I really want.I will go to the kitchen a number of times, trying to find something salty, then sweet, then salty, and I KNOW nothing is quite right.



Oh, my Mother does this - especially at night...if I'm visiting she'll call me into her bedroom and ask if I want something sweet...and that's when it starts; going through the cupboards looking for stuff to satisfy and if all else fails, I'm in the car headed to someone's drive-thru.


----------



## imfree (Mar 1, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> Man! i'm upset with Cici's!! They keep advertising them out here in California on the radio and tv and the closest one is in Arizona! that is so mean!!  I love visiting my family in Kansas City to go to the various pizza buffet places.. It's such a great idea!


 Well Megan, you're probably young enough to be my daughter, but I'm
somewhat of a "belly king", myself, and maybe you could be my "eatin' buddy" at CiCi's sometime if you ever end up in Lebanon, Tn. for any reason! Hahaha!
Mmmmmm, Pizza's Good,
Edgar


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 1, 2007)

I just ate the biggest wing appetizer Wingers has.... ooof...


----------



## sheilamaxima (Mar 1, 2007)

Ok, did anyone take advantage of Chili's $9.99 item which was a half rack of ribs, a side, soup or salad and a dessert ( Molten:eat2: ) WOW!!!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 2, 2007)

ME TOO!!!! It's so frustrating...you can't find EXACTLY what will satisfy you....so you just keep eating things......




mossystate said:


> I have also noticed how I will 'graze' almost without stopping when I don't have what I really want.I will go to the kitchen a number of times, trying to find something salty, then sweet, then salty, and I KNOW nothing is quite right.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 2, 2007)

That's a lot of food for that price.... I don't think I could eat that much.... oh wait...yes I could!!





sheilamaxima said:


> Ok, did anyone take advantage of Chili's $9.99 item which was a half rack of ribs, a side, soup or salad and a dessert ( Molten:eat2: ) WOW!!!!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 2, 2007)

OMG...Manic eating days! How about manic eating weeks?!? I'm leaving my job for a new one and I'm totally stressed about whether or not I made the right decision. Plus, I'm leaving my babies (I work in childcare) so I'm very, very sad. Between being weepy and stressed I'm an eating fool.


----------



## Tad (Mar 2, 2007)

I call it being 'stupid hungry' because no matter what I eat, I'm still hungry--and that is just stupid! If I don't think about it on those days, I can end up eating a huge amount, sometimes getting to the point of being physically too full to eat anything else, yet still feeling hungry at the same time.

My wife gets those days too. Her's tend to be more tied to the calendar, mine tend to be more random. We've gradually learned not to enable each other too much on those days.

-Ed


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 2, 2007)

I did that the other day.... Sunday. I didn't eat all day, then when I went out to dinner, I completely stuffed myself to the point of being ill... It was unbelieveable. But you're right... stupid hungry is a great description!




edx said:


> I call it being 'stupid hungry' because no matter what I eat, I'm still hungry--and that is just stupid! If I don't think about it on those days, I can end up eating a huge amount, sometimes getting to the point of being physically too full to eat anything else, yet still feeling hungry at the same time.
> 
> My wife gets those days too. Her's tend to be more tied to the calendar, mine tend to be more random. We've gradually learned not to enable each other too much on those days.
> 
> -Ed


----------



## Fish (Mar 3, 2007)

Like you, Vi, I'm an emotional eater. I have a REALLY bad job that's keeping me uber stressed, and I can't stop snacking while i'm there and when I leane, it's off for some comfort food for dinner.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh yeah, I definitely do that too. I work from 8:00 am to 4:30 pm. We eat lunch in around 12:00.... I leave work and am picking up food on the way home for dinner! 

Today was the total opposite. I didn't eat all day and then went to a restaurant that is out of town...we don't have one here, and then completely stuffed myself. Damn...it was so good.....




Fish said:


> Like you, Vi, I'm an emotional eater. I have a REALLY bad job that's keeping me uber stressed, and I can't stop snacking while i'm there and when I leane, it's off for some comfort food for dinner.


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2007)

Ouch. I'm stuck at work from about 8:45 to usually past 6 and I hate almost every minute of it. Lately, my snack of choice has been cashews... Don't know why.

The more we talk about this, the more I'm craving like heck a big ol' Pizza to make myself feel better. lol


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

Me too!! I really want more Snickers!!! Anything chocolate for that matter. Yummmmm...... I better go to sleep before I go raid the kitchen.....


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 4, 2007)

I got a box of chocolates yesterday for my last day at work...I ate them all today. I need to get over this stressful stage or else they're going to have to roll me into my new job.


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I got a box of chocolates yesterday for my last day at work...I ate them all today. I need to get over this stressful stage or else they're going to have to roll me into my new job.




Oh, you say that like it's a BAD thing.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 4, 2007)

Fish said:


> Oh, you say that like it's a BAD thing.



LOL...I'm a preschool teacher. Being rolled into work IS a bad thing. It's not wise to roll over one's students.


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh fine, USE reason against me... :doh:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL...sorry about that


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

But were they good? What kind were they?




NancyGirl74 said:


> I got a box of chocolates yesterday for my last day at work...I ate them all today. I need to get over this stressful stage or else they're going to have to roll me into my new job.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 5, 2007)

imfree said:


> Well Megan, you're probably young enough to be my daughter, but I'm
> somewhat of a "belly king", myself, and maybe you could be my "eatin' buddy" at CiCi's sometime if you ever end up in Lebanon, Tn. for any reason! Hahaha!
> Mmmmmm, Pizza's Good,
> Edgar



If i'm ever in your area, I'll go to a cici's with ya  I love pizza. It's my big weakness (recently replacing mac n cheese) I think it'll be a bad day to my wallet/belly when they open one up in my area!


----------



## imfree (Mar 5, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> If i'm ever in your area, I'll go to a cici's with ya  I love pizza. It's my big weakness (recently replacing mac n cheese) I think it'll be a bad day to my wallet/belly when they open one up in my area!


 Thanks Megan, you made me smile with that one!
The Big Ole
Catfish,
Edgar


----------



## Brenda (Mar 5, 2007)

I ate more today than I usually do in three and I have not had dinner yet!


oatmeal and coffee
cadbury cream egg
individual bag of cadbury eggs
fried shrimp burrito, beans, nacho chips and two cokes
pint of ben and jerry's
another coke with chips and dip

Now I am going to eat dinner! Whenever I decide to go back on a diet I eat like this for a few days. Of course whether or not I actually follow it up with a diet remains to be seen.

Brenda


----------



## Lovelyone (Mar 22, 2007)

I have manic eating days. Yesterday I asked my sister to bring me some M&M's on her way home from work. I had intended to make my favorite chocolate chips cookie recipe with M&M's instead of chips. Who am I kidding? Those M&M's didn't make it anywhere close to that cookie bowl. I ate the whole bag of 'em while watching t.v.


----------



## novaviking (Mar 23, 2007)

There is nothing like manic eating days. I had one last Sunday. I ordered out and ate a medium pizza, large cheese steak sandwhich, and a large order of spicey fries. Hit the spot!


----------



## olly5764 (Mar 25, 2007)

yeah, i have them too, one afternoon, I called at Tesco on my way home from work and picked a dozen doughnuts, I eat those while I drove to the local chinese and picked up a meal for two, which I ate by my self, then I phoned for a Pizza too. Man was I stuffed, but it felt awesome.


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 25, 2007)

Man, I love manic eating days, too. 

I don't eat much on a regular basis, but when I do, I put. it. away. And honestly I'd rather eat like a bird for a week and then go bananas one day and put away a large pizza or something.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 1, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Man, I love manic eating days, too.
> 
> I don't eat much on a regular basis, but when I do, I put. it. away. And honestly I'd rather eat like a bird for a week and then go bananas one day and put away a large pizza or something.



Same here. 

Today's one of those days for me. Weekdays: Little intake, usually coffee with skim milk and dinner. Yesterday: A brat, a cheese stick, an ice cream bar, two slices of pizza. Today: Insane. I've already had a sausage and a cheese stick and part of a cadbury egg and a pudding up. Next will be Mexican food. :eat2:


----------



## bogus (Apr 3, 2007)

completely binged today:

-a bagle with creamcheese and onion and a cup of hot cocoa for breakfast
-a whole pizza with cheese and tomatoes, and it had a creamy cheese filling in the edges too - sooooo good
-a 100g milk chocolate bar
-liter bottle coke
-a bag of sour cream and onion lay's
-toast with butter, sugar and cinnamon (times a few  )
-deep fried shrimp and rice in sweet n sour
-orange juice
-almost half of a cheesecake (leftovers from a family dinner  )


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 3, 2007)

Boy, I have to agree with that.... sometimes I'll do that too... not eat much, then completely stuff myself to the point of being uncomfortable. I don't do it often... I hate that uncomfortable feeling, but I do love to eat.... LOL



Waxwing said:


> ...honestly I'd rather eat like a bird for a week and then go bananas one day and put away a large pizza or something.


----------



## olly5764 (Apr 16, 2007)

Had another one today, came home from work, picked up a sandwich and a bag of crisps on the way home, then followed that at home with a family meal from my local chinese, and a packet of Tesco Yum Yums (Iced doughnut twists), now on my sixth ound of toast.


----------



## jennam (Apr 17, 2007)

Well... I lost track of the number of chocolate chip cookies I've had today. Oh, and the cappuccino chip ice cream--2 large bowls. All that and 3 full meals... My belly is huge today...check it out.
:eat2: :eat1: :eat1:  

I think I have room for a few more cookies...gotta keep this belly full and sitting on my lap!!!! :wubu:


----------



## Brandi (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't have these days often, but I'm nervous about a date I have tomorrow night lol I haven't dated since my daughter...:O omg where are the oeros lol


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 20, 2007)

Brandi said:


> I don't have these days often, but I'm nervous about a date I have tomorrow night lol I haven't dated since my daughter...:O omg where are the oeros lol



ooooh!!! a first date????


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 20, 2007)

Big ham and cheese omelette for breakfast, a bacon double cheese burger for lunch... three beef enchiladas, rice and beans, and chocolate silk pie for dinner.. 

Still hungry... I'm on my fourth chili dog.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 21, 2007)

I think that today is shaping up to be a manic eating day. 

I've already had a ton of butter cookes, and later I'm going to dinner. okay that doesn't sound too bad, but it was quite a few cookies.


----------



## Brandi (Apr 22, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> ooooh!!! a first date????



Yes! It was a 12 hour first date! I think he likes me lol


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 22, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Same here.
> 
> Today's one of those days for me. Weekdays: Little intake, usually coffee with skim milk and dinner. Yesterday: A brat, a cheese stick, an ice cream bar, two slices of pizza. Today: Insane. I've already had a sausage and a cheese stick and part of a cadbury egg and a pudding up. Next will be Mexican food. :eat2:



We definitely have the same silly eating schedule. And now you have me craving mexican food!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 22, 2007)

Brandi said:


> Yes! It was a 12 hour first date! I think he likes me lol



ok, totally off topic, but who cares!!! Dish, girlie! (oh wait..see? "dish"...not off topic after all!)


----------



## Mishty (Apr 23, 2007)

We buy those huge "family" size boxes of Hot Pockets..
You know the ones 3 pizza flavored, 3 Beef and Cheddar and 3 Swiss and Ham....

I heat em all up, and grab a bottle of Hidden Valley ranch....

Manic eating days give me heart burt... :doh: 

If we don't have those I'm a rice girl, a whole box of minute rice and a couple chicken breast, covered in butter and soy sauce.

I haven't had one in weeks though (praise the lord)


----------



## Fish (Apr 23, 2007)

I've been sick the last couple of days which ALWAYS kills my appetite but I started feeling better and my appetite came back with a vengence last night as I took down a family sized Stoufers Lasagne for dinner. I went grocery shopping today and stocked up for what promises to be a filling evening.

I'm STARVED!


----------



## Brandi (Apr 23, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> ok, totally off topic, but who cares!!! Dish, girlie! (oh wait..see? "dish"...not off topic after all!)



WE had a picnic on the roof of his building, which has the most amazing view! There was a nice greek salad, soulvaki (which he bbq'd right there and then) awesome taziki, pita bread..mmmm I want it all over again. lol He is not greek, just cooked what I love lol
Dessert was chocolate fondue with strawberries, pineapple, orange, short bread cookies lol
We watched two movies on the roof, on his laptop lol Had popcorn, chocolate almonds and drinks.
Then we just laid on the roof and talked.

Today, I made shrimp, asparagus pasta with alfredo sauce (yes homemade) and took it to him for lunch with garlic bread and some mints lmao!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 23, 2007)

Brandi said:


> WE had a picnic on the roof of his building, which has the most amazing view! There was a nice greek salad, soulvaki (which he bbq'd right there and then) awesome taziki, pita bread..mmmm I want it all over again. lol He is not greek, just cooked what I love lol
> Dessert was chocolate fondue with strawberries, pineapple, orange, short bread cookies lol
> We watched two movies on the roof, on his laptop lol Had popcorn, chocolate almonds and drinks.
> Then we just laid on the roof and talked.
> ...



oh my oh my oh my!! What a romantic date!! And he is a foodie too!!! How did you meet him? (I noticed you kept it on topic...I'm NOT. )


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 23, 2007)

Fish said:


> I've been sick the last couple of days which ALWAYS kills my appetite but I started feeling better and my appetite came back with a vengence last night as I took down a family sized Stoufers Lasagne for dinner. I went grocery shopping today and stocked up for what promises to be a filling evening.
> 
> I'm STARVED!



Speaking of foodies...

oh wait...nah, you're an "eatee"!

Seriously - a whole _FAMILY_ sized lasagna? You scare me!!  

But just a little


----------



## Brandi (Apr 24, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> oh my oh my oh my!! What a romantic date!! And he is a foodie too!!! How did you meet him? (I noticed you kept it on topic...I'm NOT. )



I actually met him at the market I go to every Monday for my job. LOL We were both buying and he just asked me my name...took my stuff to my car and gave me his number lol


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 24, 2007)

Brandi said:


> I actually met him at the market I go to every Monday for my job. LOL We were both buying and he just asked me my name...took my stuff to my car and gave me his number lol



sooooo.....do you like him??? I'd say YES since you brought him lunch the next day!! This is too exciting!!


----------



## Brandi (Apr 24, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> sooooo.....do you like him??? I'd say YES since you brought him lunch the next day!! This is too exciting!!



and I brought him lunch today lol...broccoli and beef stirfry 

Yes I like him very much, can't wait for Friday - the drive in
Saturday - a mysterious drive somewhere lol


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 24, 2007)

Brandi said:


> and I brought him lunch today lol...broccoli and beef stirfry
> 
> Yes I like him very much, can't wait for Friday - the drive in
> Saturday - a mysterious drive somewhere lol



The way to a man's heart.....


----------



## Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Brandi said:


> I actually met him at the market I go to every Monday for my job. LOL We were both buying and he just asked me my name...took my stuff to my car and gave me his number lol



Wait, that WORKED!?!? Dang...

And I'm an "Eatee"? Do elaborate, SoVerySoft... :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 24, 2007)

Fish said:


> Wait, that WORKED!?!? Dang...
> 
> And I'm an "Eatee"? Do elaborate, SoVerySoft... :eat2:



Well, you seem to lean towards the _quantity_ side of foodie-ness


----------



## Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh, you say that like it's a BAD thing!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 24, 2007)

Fish said:


> Oh, you say that like it's a BAD thing!



On you it looks good


----------



## olly5764 (May 22, 2007)

Yep, today was another manic day.
05.00 Breakfast- Full English, home cooked.
06.00 2nd breakfast, same again, but from a local Cafe
10.00 Mid morning, four Bacon, Egg Sausage and tomatoe Sandwiches with brown sauce.
11.15 Snack, Two mars bars, a bag of crisps and four jam sandwiches (Should gave been lunch)
12.30 lunch, two portions of Fish and chips and a burger
15.00 Afternoon, four snickers bars
16.30, on the way home, two Big mac meals
17.00, Still ogoing home, another portio of chips
19.00 Tea time, a family meal from the local chinease


----------



## Fud (May 23, 2007)

Yesterday I could not get enough, but it was definitely emotional. I was feeling lonely because my boyfriend didn't call and I worry about not living up to these impossible standards. I've also been losing weight that scares me.
I ate
ceral with yogurt
nachos
a pack of tim tams (type of really luxurious cookie)
a pack of starburts chewy lollies
as small pack of raymen noodlesss
dinner which was mostly a plate of steamed veges


And Hello everyone:batting:


----------



## Koldun (May 23, 2007)

I'm a sucker for boneless hot wings. If I eat a few, I'll eat everything I can get my hands on...


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 24, 2007)

Fud said:


> Yesterday I could not get enough, but it was definitely emotional. I was feeling lonely because my boyfriend didn't call and I worry about not living up to these impossible standards. I've also been losing weight that scares me.
> I ate
> ceral with yogurt
> nachos
> ...




Hiya Fud. Welcome to the boards. Hope you get your issues resolved soon!


----------



## olly5764 (Jun 13, 2007)

Koldun said:


> I'm a sucker for boneless hot wings. If I eat a few, I'll eat everything I can get my hands on...



Oh man, chicken Kievs do that to me, I can eat them till I can barely move! And I often do.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 13, 2007)

Koldun said:


> I'm a sucker for boneless hot wings. If I eat a few, I'll eat everything I can get my hands on...



Love boneless wings! But they've got to have bleu cheese dressing. :eat2:


----------



## olly5764 (Sep 15, 2007)

Not really a manic day, just a manic morning, went to the Cafe in Bewdley, and ordered a full English, liked it, wasn't full, so ordered another, then, having eaten that, had a third.
I was quite full by then.


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 16, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> ME TOO!!!! It's so frustrating...you can't find EXACTLY what will satisfy you....so you just keep eating things......




I get like this sometimes, too. If I don't have what I am really craving, I seem to just eat other things. That's why I usually keep some chocolate in the freezer. Just one or two Hershey kisses is usually enough to end the manic eating. My last manic eating day was a soup craze. I had made pasta e fagioli soup, and it sat on the stove all day and I kept having small bowls.:eat1: I would have some, then about an hour later, I wanted more. All day, it was wierd. I had run out of Hershey kisses:doh: , maybe that's why I kept eating the soup


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 16, 2007)

olly5764 said:


> Not really a manic day, just a manic morning, went to the Cafe in Bewdley, and ordered a full English, liked it, wasn't full, so ordered another, then, having eaten that, had a third.
> I was quite full by then.



Gotta ask, what's a "full English"?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 16, 2007)

I have totttttttttttttally been eatin like this recently. LIke..PMS eating (only no PMS). Just insane. Insane! I don't really like it. Bottomless pit.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 16, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I have totttttttttttttally been eatin like this recently. LIke..PMS eating (only no PMS). Just insane. Insane! I don't really like it. Bottomless pit.



You read the Foodee Board.

There you have it!


----------



## runningman (Sep 16, 2007)

PamelaLois said:


> Gotta ask, what's a "full English"?



A 'full english' is a breakfast. Bacon, eggs (usually fried but sometimes scrambled), sausages, mushrooms, fried potatoes and/or hash browns, baked beans and/or fried tomatoes. Black pudding. Can't explain what that is. Fried bread. Toast on the side.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 16, 2007)

runningman said:


> A 'full english' is a breakfast. Bacon, eggs (usually fried but sometimes scrambled), sausages, mushrooms, fried potatoes and/or hash browns, baked beans and/or fried tomatoes. Black pudding. Can't explain what that is. Fried bread. Toast on the side.



I must spread rep around but that sounds amazing! :eat2:


----------



## ValentineBBW (Sep 16, 2007)

runningman said:


> A 'full english' is a breakfast. Bacon, eggs (usually fried but sometimes scrambled), sausages, mushrooms, fried potatoes and/or hash browns, baked beans and/or fried tomatoes. Black pudding. Can't explain what that is. Fried bread. Toast on the side.



Must spread it around here too. I'll take an order, minus the black pudding thank you.


----------



## runningman (Sep 16, 2007)

A full english breakfast. They are good. I want one now.  

View attachment 82132809_7a12c25ebd_m.jpg


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 16, 2007)

My step mother used to call that a "Fry up!" She was a WWII warbride from London. Loved her breakfasts and her stories....miss her dialect and her laugh. Yummy, Kara


----------



## runningman (Sep 16, 2007)

Yes I would call it a 'fry up' too. Sometimes they are too greasy but a good fry up is the business.... :eat2: 

I prefer scrambled eggs with mine and no black pudding.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 16, 2007)

Same here. And no beans. Just can't get over beans with breakfast.


----------



## curvaluscious (Sep 19, 2007)

God, I'm infamous for being a human eating machine in the week leading up to my period, and I totally crave fried/salty/fatty foods followed by something creamy and sweet, and plenty of both. 

One recent episode involved about 20 pieces of original recipe KFC with a large side of creamy coleslaw, then a stop to Mickey D's for a bacon/cheese Angus 1/3 lb. with a large strawberry shake. I know, I'm bad.:doh:


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 19, 2007)

curvaluscious said:


> God, I'm infamous for being a human eating machine in the week leading up to my period, and I totally crave fried/salty/fatty foods followed by something creamy and sweet, and plenty of both.
> 
> One recent episode involved about 20 pieces of original recipe KFC with a large side of creamy coleslaw, then a stop to Mickey D's for a bacon/cheese Angus 1/3 lb. with a large strawberry shake. I know, I'm bad.:doh:


 
Mmmmm... KFC Cole Slaw..... :eat2:


----------



## olly5764 (Sep 20, 2007)

runningman said:


> Black pudding. Can't explain what that is.



It is a sort of sausage made out of pigs blood, and a few other things, sounds awefull, looks foul, tastes yummy.


----------



## curvaluscious (Sep 21, 2007)

Yikes, I think the mention of pigs blood stopped this thread cold dead.


----------



## Esme (Sep 21, 2007)

I can almost feel a manic eating day coming on, and I DON'T WANT IT! I feel awful when I have one, physically and emotionally.

I don't know what to do to "head it off at the pass."


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 22, 2007)

Don't have any food on hand? or only bland blecky food?

Tho, that might make you seek out fried fast food in large quantities.


----------



## bexy (Sep 24, 2007)

i feel like that everyday lol, whatever is in front of me i will eat, tho i do go through phases of certain foods, recently it has been boiled eggs and toast, every nite, obsessed i am!!! 

damn im hungry now!

bexy xox


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 26, 2007)

olly5764 said:


> It is a sort of sausage made out of pigs blood, and a few other things, sounds awefull, looks foul, tastes yummy.



LOL Olly, he knew what it was made out of, he just didnt want to say, to make people feel sick  And... yummy to black pudding.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 29, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm a sucker for those all-you-can-eat pancake days at IHOP.



Omg..... they have this??????????????:shocked: :eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 29, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Omg..... they have this??????????????:shocked: :eat1:


 
It comes and goes with the seasons, and always for a limited time.


----------



## Beckoo (Oct 9, 2007)

My manic eating has been out of control for the last month because of my new medicine. I have gained 15 pounds!!!!!!!!!! Usually it's a day here or there but damn :doh: I told my Doctor who took me off of it right away (other side effects besides the eating) and I seem to be leveling out. So, are the rest of yall's manic eating all hunger or emotional? I think mine is both. Sometimes I just feel empty and want to fill myself up.


----------



## Beckoo (Oct 9, 2007)

P.S. Although I do have to admit when I see some you ladies getting together and you're eating I wish I had someone to go on a binge with. I want to eat with someone who will not judge me. I also wish I had a friend the same size as me because I have always wanted to share/borrow clothes. I was always the fattest and could never borrow. I am too old to still be thinking of shit like that.


----------



## olly5764 (Oct 9, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> LOL Olly, he knew what it was made out of, he just didnt want to say, to make people feel sick  And... yummy to black pudding.



Yeah, ok, my bad, that was never my strong point. Think that is why they built Hadrians wall, keep uncouth people suh as me south of the border


----------



## Windigo (Oct 12, 2007)

PamelaLois said:


> I get like this sometimes, too. If I don't have what I am really craving, I seem to just eat other things. That's why I usually keep some chocolate in the freezer. Just one or two Hershey kisses is usually enough to end the manic eating. My last manic eating day was a soup craze. I had made pasta e fagioli soup, and it sat on the stove all day and I kept having small bowls.:eat1: I would have some, then about an hour later, I wanted more. All day, it was wierd. I had run out of Hershey kisses:doh: , maybe that's why I kept eating the soup



Yes those days are quite frustrating, you eat and eat and just can't find what it is you're actually craving for. Usually when I have such a day I order pizza and eat a pint of ben & jerry's and my cravings are gone..I guess it's mostley a craving for junk


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 12, 2007)

Ummmmm  a lot the time I eat a giant Hershey Symphony bar for breakfast with my coffee at work cuz it tastes good and I don't feel like actually eating something of substance that early in the morning.


----------



## Hawaiian kid (Jan 18, 2008)

The last time I went on a binge I ate 60 pizza rolls, a box of twinkies, a king size kit kat, and a liter of Dr Pepper. I just couldn't stop. LOL.


----------

